# Appetizer servings



## allisonds03 (Jan 2, 2021)

Im doing my first mini catering job. I’m doing an appetizer table for a pre-meal cocktail hour. I’m thinking 5-6 different appetizer but struggling with how many servings of each. There will be about 130 people. Any suggestions or helpful advice?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Being that this tread is for Professional catering, I wasn't going to answer, but since this is your first gig, I'll cut you some slack.

A lot of quantity depends on many factors.
You say this is pre-meal, meaning there's going to be more food after cocktail hour.
How long is the cocktail "hour?"
What time day is the cocktail hour?
Is it a warm day?
Is it a cool day?
Are there kids?
Is there booze.?
Inside? Outside?
These factors will tell you how much to prepare for each person for each hour of the cocktail hour.

There are averages that everyone will throw out to you as to how many pieces per person per hour.
None of that matters until the above questions can be answered first,


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Correct, there are many factors that need answering before you can make decisions about quantities. I would also add the considerations of what the actual appetizers are and what the budget is.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Passed or plated?
Hot apps; cold apps; or both?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Find an experienced company to do the job. Then work for free to learn. you will save yourself a lot of money and grief.


----------

